# Opening Morning for us- 30 birds!



## Mr._Rogers (Dec 29, 2010)

We had a great opening morning. We had a 4 man limit by 9:15. We shot 20 mallards, 5 gw teal, 1 cinnamon teal, 1 gadwall, 1 widgeon, 2 geese. Sucky walk out but worth it. I love the new opening shooting time.

(Dont know how to post pictures because of the lame forum design)


----------



## Mr._Rogers (Dec 29, 2010)

*Here we go!*


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

---------------


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Fowlmouth said:


> ---------------


ha ha, you have this picture on stand by i'v noticed!


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Mr Rogers!! I cant see your picture!! post it up again?


----------



## Mr._Rogers (Dec 29, 2010)




----------



## Mr._Rogers (Dec 29, 2010)

I have never posted pictures on this forum before and it is a pretty bad infrastructure!


----------



## Mr._Rogers (Dec 29, 2010)

https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos?pid=6067212285598509490&oid=109955218871275170656


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Mr._Rogers said:


> I have never posted pictures on this forum before and it is a pretty bad infrastructure!


how so?

im sure the admins could make a few suggestions to make it easier for ya...


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

the easiest way i have found is by first creating a photobucket account, uploading desired photos, then copying/pasting the links to any post i make.


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

if you save it to your computer, you can directly upload the files by hitting "go advanced" then "manage attachments". its super easy. way better than doing photo bucket.


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

Mr._Rogers said:


> We had a great opening morning. We had a 4 man limit by 9:15. We shot 20 mallards, 5 gw teal, 1 cinnamon teal, 1 gadwall, 1 widgeon, 2 geese. Sucky walk out but worth it. I love the new opening shooting time.
> 
> (Dont know how to post pictures because of the lame forum design)


Here you go!


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Gumbo !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice pile o green!


----------

